# 60% for BDS Which Private Lahore Medical College Is Best?



## babiedoll (Oct 7, 2012)

ok so i have 60% with matric fsc n mcat aggregate so now i have already applied for shareef medical clg 
i wana know is lmdc better than shareef medical clg ? n with my 60% i wana apply only for bds 
will i get my addmission in shalamar medical ? plz reply quickly as i have to apply for forms 

i even applied for cmh is there an chance dat i will get my name in secnd or third merit list for bds ?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Umm difficult in CMH


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

babiedoll said:


> i even applied for cmh is there an chance dat i will get my name in secnd or third merit list for bds ?



What merit number did CMH give you?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

*60% for BDS Which Private Lahore Medical College Is Best ?*

Might get into RLMC, Continental, Central Park and Akhtar Saeed. Do apply to all of those.


----------



## babiedoll (Oct 7, 2012)

Merit no in cmh is 135 for bds any chances ? 

i have applied for sharif on overseas basis i think ill get through dere cuz dere merit last year was 47% 
shud i wait for cmh ? Can i get a call from dere ?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Username said:


> Might get into RLMC, Continental, Central Park and Akhtar Saeed. Do apply to all of those.


Actually none of those colleges offer BDS (which babiedoll wants to do).
To my knowledge,only De'montmorency,CMH,FMH,UOL,LMDC and Sharif offer BDS in Lahore.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

babiedoll said:


> Merit no in cmh is 135 for bds any chances ?
> 
> i have applied for sharif on overseas basis i think ill get through dere cuz dere merit last year was 47%
> shud i wait for cmh ? Can i get a call from dere ?


CMH's prospectus says that only people with an aggregate merit of 65% (including the CMH's test's weightage) and above shall be allowed a BDS seat.
What is your aggregate if you include CMH's entrance test?

Also,have you applied to CMH as an overseas student? (that would improve your chances significantly)


----------



## babiedoll (Oct 7, 2012)

I got 60.83 % so no chances in cmh right ? But last merit of cmh for bds was 64% less den 65
Cmh only offer foreign seats students having foriegn passport no seats for overseas


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

babiedoll said:


> I got 60.83 % so no chances in cmh right ? But last merit of cmh for bds was 64% less den 65
> Cmh only offer foreign seats students having foriegn passport no seats for overseas


I don't know if the '65% rule' existed last year or not.

The last paragraph on Page 11 of CMH's prospectus says that 35 seats will be reserved for BDS 1st preference local candidates and 'the merit should not be less than 65%'.
If they have a merit less than 65% their seat will be offered to those who have BDS as a 2nd preference (and with merit higher than 65%) instead.


----------



## babiedoll (Oct 7, 2012)

So i shud stop dreaming about cmh den ?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

babiedoll said:


> So i shud stop dreaming about cmh den ?


You shouldn't loose *all* hope.
Just keep all your options open,apply to several colleges, and then choose the best from what you get.


----------

